# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Consumer Sites and Links?

## Steve Machol

I continue to get abuse from consumers who fail to read the forum rules during registration or purposely choose to ignore them. I have tried explaining that this is a site for Eyecare Professionals only and that I am not in the business of providing consumer support or info. Nonetheless many of these people continue to be abusive and take the position that somehow I owe them something.

Frankly I'm tired of being abused like this. But what can you do? Some people feel they can get away with anything online, no matter how rude they are. 

So given all that I am asking people to post links to any sites that provide consumer information regarding eyecare and eyewear. So if you know of such sites, please post them to this thread. Thank you.

----------


## chip anderson

Concidered giving all Optiboarders passwords to log on?

----------


## Scrumblydumpus

When I signed up there was a question about optical knowledge I had to answer to create an account.

Perhaps a couple more/harder questions might help?

also, I dont recall if there was a disclaimer in that portion of the account creation, but adding something along the lines of:

THIS WEBSITE IS FOR PROFESSIONALS ONLY.  POSTINGS BY CONSUMERS WILL BE DELETED AND THE ASSOCIATED ACCOUNT WILL BE BANNED.

You could even lie and add:

CONSUMERS POSTING HERE WILL BE PROSECUTED TO THE FULLEST EXTENT OF THE LAW.

The extent of that being nothing, but it would probably make people take a second thought.

OR!

Right after the aforementioned question you could put something along the lines of "if you are not an professional working in the optical industry, this link may help you"

and link to wikipedia's entry on glasses.

Edit: These two links would probably answer 80% of the questions consumers post here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyeglass_prescription
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corrective_lens

----------


## Fezz

http://www.allaboutvision.com/eyeglasses/

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## eyeGJ

http://directory.google.com/Top/Health/Senses/Vision/

Lots of sites for them to see! 
:D

----------


## Scrumblydumpus

> http://www.horribleglassesonline.com is another one for you - we have a blog for all things related to vision!
> 
> 
> But seriously, why give in?


uh...

----------


## Ginster

Just tell them they will be shot on site for braking the rules,
Then get a large Yosemetee Sam Picture and shoot em. Just my take, why give in..., Sorry todays not a good day, i'll be looking for the full moon tonight.:angry:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *So given all that I am asking people to post links to any sites that provide consumer information regarding eyecare and eyewear. So if you know of such sites, please post them to this thread. Thank you.*


*These links come off my website listing at:          http://optochemicals.com/web_listing.htm* 
*they should be helpful.* 
===============================  

*National Eye Institute http://www.nei.nih.gov/*  

* Optics/ThinkQuest http://library.thinkquest.org/TQ0312432/* 

 *Eye Resources on the Internet* http://webeye.ophth.uiowa.edu/dept/websites/eyeres.htm 

 *Overview of Research* http://optometry.osu.edu/research/ 

*Allaboutvision http://www.allaboutvision.com/*  

*Eyefinity http://www.eyefinity.com/eyefinity/html/index.htm*  

*Eyecare Source http://www.eyecaresource.com/*  

*How its Made* http://www.commentcestfait.com/ 

*eye Topics http://www.eyetopics.com/*  

* My Eye Net http://myeyenet.com/*  

 *Low Vision Gateway* http://www.lowvision.org/Default.htm 

 *Vision Science* http://www.visionscience.com/ 

 *The Dry Eye Zone* http://www.dryeyezone.com/ 

 *Eyeglass Guide* http://www.eyeglassguide.ca/default.aspx 

 *eye Topics* *http://www.eyetopics.com/*

----------


## Steve Machol

*Note:* Please only post links to informational sites, not sites that sell online glasses.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Focal Points ----------------------->http://www.eyemdny.com/Dr__Wisnicki_...al_points.html

----------


## Chris Ryser

*http://www.tsbvi.edu/othersites.htm*

----------


## Patsy

I am a dispensing optician in an upscale Optometric practice.  The city is pretty much upscale as well and we have had little competition except for Wal-Mart, Target, etc.  But, our population has doubled in the last 15 years and we now have a different situation.

Since the first of the year, 2 new Optical locations have opened one of which does a lot of TV and radio advertising about their pricing.  They claim (as they all do) to have designer frames, one of them says they have over 2,000 frames, and low prices.  I think the one I am talking about is a franchise and they are currently advertising 2 pair of progressive lens glasses with designer frames for $177.00.  The other one is not of as much concern.

I have never really had a problem explaining the differences between us and Wal-Mart and most of our patients wouldn't go there anyway.  But this new office is done to look like a very well stocked is in a nice location and is very nice inside. Since Iowa does not require opticians be licensed, I can't use that one.  

Could I have some ideas as to what the rest of you say when presented with this situation?  :hammer:Our OD's say that people just know the difference in quality, but I think sometimes it takes more explanation than that.  We also are experiencing for the first time, patients ordering not only frames on line, but their whole pair of glasses.  They, of course, need their PD and seg height.  How do we handle this one.  Since vision glasses are going as low as under $10.00!  Thanks.

----------


## Fezz

Hey Patsy,

You should post this as a thread in this forum! You will get plenty of responses!

----------


## jjm_1965

> http://www.allaboutvision.com/eyeglasses/
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


That's a great site that should have more publicity by the general media.

I even took the quiz on that site to make sure I know as much about eyeglasses as my patients.    Hee hee hee.

:D :Nerd: :shiner::hammer:


:cheers:

----------


## charan

> I continue to get abuse from consumers who fail to read the forum rules during registration or purposely choose to ignore them. I have tried explaining that this is a site for Eyecare Professionals only and that I am not in the business of providing consumer support or info. Nonetheless many of these people continue to be abusive and take the position that somehow I owe them something.
> 
> Frankly I'm tired of being abused like this. But what can you do? Some people feel they can get away with anything online, no matter how rude they are. 
> 
> So given all that I am asking people to post links to any sites that provide consumer information regarding eyecare and eyewear. So if you know of such sites, please post them to this thread. Thank you.


 
i agree with chip you should consider log ons for professionals

----------


## Chris Ryser

http://www.agingeye.net/otheragingeye/presbyopia.php

----------


## HIEYEGUY

http://eyeprescription.com is a site that is designed for the consumer to look up his/her optical prescription and see what it means. There are also some suggestions as to what possible corrections there might be for such a prescription.

----------


## Fezz

> http://eyeprescription.com is a site that is designed for the consumer to look up his/her optical prescription and see what it means. There are also some suggestions as to what possible corrections there might be for such a prescription.


Great site!

They even have links as to where to buy glasses and contacts online!

Super!


:hammer::hammer::hammer:

----------


## Jacqui

I don't like this site at all !! First they don't have my powers (+.62). Then they only go up to a +4.00 add. And what about prisms?? I wear a prismatic lens.

My Rx is:

OD +0.62 sph
OS +0.62 -0.50 x105

OU Add +2.00 1^ base in

----------


## jefe

Jacqui,

Do you wear a FT-45 decentered inward for prism or a glass ribbon seg -- or something else?  Just curious

----------


## Jacqui

> Jacqui,
> 
> Do you wear a FT-45 decentered inward for prism or a glass ribbon seg -- or something else?  Just curious


I wear Franklins and sometimes decentered Execs. I also have a pair of Auto IIs, but I can't use the read very well.

----------


## OptiMon

In response to Patty:

I have a similar situation, high-end boutique with chains all around me, and a private who takes all insurance and lowballs prices. A few ways that have worked for me are 1) Sell the Best lenses you can. I have been a huge fan of Hoya for the last 5 years, and so are my patients. Exceptional quality and Not available to most chains. 2) Explain the value in buying Quality, ie...Mercedes-BMW to Ford-Chevy. Most people can relate to cars. People always ask me "Why do your glasses cost more?" (Which in most cases they don't!) 3) Service, service, service.

----------


## One science

Maybe a solution is:  the ones who broke the laws and spam the forum to be banned..after some warnings.

----------


## One science

> *http://www.tsbvi.edu/othersites.htm*


The website has a lot of useful information. It's good to know in the future. Thanks for sharing this. The only advice is, and don't take it as an offense or something else, take it like an advice from a frind, if you have the possibility try to work a bit on the design, with the form.

----------


## One science

> http://eyeprescription.com is a site that is designed for the consumer to look up his/her optical prescription and see what it means. There are also some suggestions as to what possible corrections there might be for such a prescription.


Congrats for the site. It has a future. Good luck in developing it.

----------


## dispenser

Here's a useful site for both consumers and professionals alike.  www.NosePads.com

The site calls itself the "Nose Pad Buyers Guide" as it details in both text and images the four main attributes of glasses node pads; nosepad mounting, sizes, materials, and shapes.  The site doesn't sell nose pads, but presents "just the facts" so the user can make informed buying decisions.

Enjoy!

----------


## Chris Ryser

Just found a new informative site:              
*KnowYourEyes.com*

*Your Guide to Information About Eye Health*



http://www.knowyoureyes.com/

----------


## B101875

> Just tell them they will be shot on site for braking the rules,
> Then get a large Yosemetee Sam Picture and shoot em. Just my take, why give in..., Sorry todays not a good day, i'll be looking for the full moon tonight.:angry:


Thats so funny.  I once had a pt that kept bring in his child's glasses for repair.  The father said I just don't know what to do with him.  He doesn't take care of them.  I replyed: "Beat him."  Thats what my mom did, and look at my glasses they are just fine.  The OD I worked for at the time just smiled.  (The father knew I was joking.  I would never want a child to get beaten.)  no hate mail please.

----------


## TCEOD

You have to first choose what type of clients you wish to have as patients.  If you are going after people that want the cheapest prices you will find out that they will leave you quickly for something that is $2.00 less cost somewhere else.  If you provide quality products with superior service you should do ok.  Its kind of a shame though that you bring up this post expressing your concerns about low prices yet you have an anchor text backlink to WalMart

----------


## RKJ

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-201...sec801-410.xml

This is the link to FDA mandate for impact resistance of prescription eyewear.

----------


## WNY Optical

> I am a dispensing optician in an upscale Optometric practice.  The city is pretty much upscale as well and we have had little competition except for Wal-Mart, Target, etc.  But, our population has doubled in the last 15 years and we now have a different situation.
> 
> Since the first of the year, 2 new Optical locations have opened one of which does a lot of TV and radio advertising about their pricing.  They claim (as they all do) to have designer frames, one of them says they have over 2,000 frames, and low prices.  I think the one I am talking about is a franchise and they are currently advertising 2 pair of progressive lens glasses with designer frames for $177.00.  The other one is not of as much concern.
> 
> I have never really had a problem explaining the differences between us and Wal-Mart and most of our patients wouldn't go there anyway.  But this new office is done to look like a very well stocked is in a nice location and is very nice inside. Since Iowa does not require opticians be licensed, I can't use that one.  
> 
> Could I have some ideas as to what the rest of you say when presented with this situation?  :hammer:Our OD's say that people just know the difference in quality, but I think sometimes it takes more explanation than that.  We also are experiencing for the first time, patients ordering not only frames on line, but their whole pair of glasses.  They, of course, need their PD and seg height.  How do we handle this one.  Since vision glasses are going as low as under $10.00!  Thanks.


Hi Patsy - I don't know if this is the right place to post a reply to your question, but we just posted a blog on our personal blog page about where customers might be able to cut costs in terms of their vision care...
http://blog.brightonoptical.com/?p=277
I also just wrote a blog on the differences between a small optical shop vs a large local chain.  
http://blog.brightonoptical.com/?p=288 (this blog post is not set to be published until august 8th.  please check back then)
Feel free to use either of these articles to print and hand out to customers or even to use on your own blog - just please include a link back to our blog site or our Eyeglasses Buffalo home page.  Thanks.. good luck. :Rolleyes:

----------


## toddchaney

Have a look at the amazing blog which provides Eye Care tips: http://killeeneyecarecenter.com/blog...lthy-Eyes.aspx

----------


## DanLiv

> When I signed up there was a question about optical knowledge I had to answer to create an account.
> 
> Perhaps a couple more/harder questions might help?


Ha, great! And I agree, that would be a fun simple screen.

However, sad as it is, even a modest optical challenge could inadvertently screen half of American opticians out of this site!

----------


## Cleaning Cloth

http://www.allaboutvision.com

----------

